# Hair cut



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think I have Dolly ready to go to the show. I still have a lot to learn
about clipping, but I think I did better than last fall.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You done good! Dolly looks great! What show?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> You done good! Dolly looks great! What show?


April Fools show in Oregon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun Tim!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow I think she loos great. How close did you shave her might I ask??? I have seen alot of does that are shaved pretty close and I was told you wanted like 1/2 inch on them. I really don't know what I am doing when it comes to breeding does and shaving LOL. Wethers are so much easier LOL.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RPC said:


> How close did you shave her might I ask??? I have seen alot of does that are shaved pretty close and I was told you wanted like 1/2 inch on them. I really don't know what I am doing when it comes to breeding does and shaving LOL. Wethers are so much easier LOL


About 30 days ago I did her whole body with a #5 blade except her rump which I used a 1/2 inch guard. I used a #7 blade for her cheeks, jaw and neck near the ears and around horns. I think I ran 3/4 inch guard on her legs at that time. It was really too cold to do that and I ended up putting a T-shirt and dog blanket on her for all but this last week. But anyway, the planning ahead 30 days in advance seems to have paid off. She had long, long winter coat with fuzz underneath.
Yesterday I cleaned her up between the legs with a 1/2 inch guard and did her udder region with the #7 blade. It almost looks like I knew what I was doing. LOL. I think you just need to get in there and go for it. Give yourself plenty of time before the show to do the major overhaul. Then go back a few days out to fine tune.
Here is a link to how some people I know clip. They actually know what they are doing.
http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/T ... t_RNSH.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good..... :hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow thank you I bookmarked that chart. I was thinking about starting in May maybe do the doe we know will not be going to the show since she is not tattooed. I never realized how many different guards were used.


----------

